# CODE 17110 ( destruction benign lesion 1-14)



## alessandra (Jun 13, 2016)

If a patient had the procedure done on 05/31/2016 and she comes back for additional warts removal on 06/07/2016, what code should I use: 
dx A63.0 Anogenital venereal warts
cpt: 17110.


----------



## CodingKing (Jun 13, 2016)

Since its still within the global period submit the same code but with modifier 58 to show its staged or related procedure in the post op period.


----------



## alessandra (Jun 13, 2016)

Thank you so much


----------



## alessandra (Jun 13, 2016)

*E/M code with 17110*

When do you code an E/M visit with 17110?


----------

